
A new way to create music - timqian
https://yiin.cloud
======
timqian
Author of yiin.cloud here. The purpose of this tool is to make creating music
easier for everyone. For now, I only finished the editor part of it. It will
be great if I can get some feedback and suggestions before building the
backend part of it to enable user login and save their work and corporate with
others.

